# C-shocking!! :D



## xsparkage (Jun 14, 2007)

oh my gosh, guys. i don't even know how to begin to describe my love for c-shock!!!
i got all the shadows(but it seems like everyone did!), out to shock ls, overrich ls, and ill be b2m-ing for vivacious ls later today (my store didnt have it in! so to the counter i gooooo!). 
i love all of these shadows. every single one. and i LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVEEEEEEEEE out to shock. oh my god. i had no idea i would love it this much, but someone said its like pornstar pink, and it totally is. HOT HOT HOT HOT! get it, you will be maaaad like no other if you dont!!

anyways, i made a (cliche) rainbow eyes with my c-shock stuff last night, and a video to go along with it!
The video is on youtube: Here!!! 































haha this is my attempt to look like a dumb blonde





she looks mad that im laying on her :/

i used:
Romping
fab and flashy
Chrome Yellow
Going Bananas
Eyepopping
Wondergrass
Big T
Bang on Blue
Jeweltone

out to shock ls
sweetness lg


----------



## User67 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: C-shocking!! :d*

You are too freaking adorable in your videos! I love them, keep em' coming ; ) Your rainbow eyes are gorgeous & because of you I know for 100% I will be buying Out To Shock l/s! And what is on your cheeks? I must have that as well.


----------



## stefania905 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: C-shocking!! :d*

very very cute!!!


i see in the video ur wearing rainbow nail polish too.

hahah cutte!!


----------



## triccc (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: C-shocking!! :d*

aww, you are too cute. thanks for the video!


----------



## xsparkage (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: C-shocking!! :d*

ooh cheeks! cheeks is medium dark msf, laura geller golden apricot blush, shimmer sweet blush on top of that, and then that terra del sol #7 pleasureflush dupe as a highlight :]


----------



## aeryss (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: C-shocking!! :d*

woha! it is amazing! *love*


----------



## mia88 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: C-shocking!! :d*

That is some hotness right there! I wasn't even sure about C Shock because of its brightness until I saw your amazing skills...something to aspire to....will just have to buy some and practice with shocking colours on myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your vid is great too!


----------



## mia88 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: C-shocking!! :d*

oh just one question...did you use an eye base? If so , which one?


----------



## xsparkage (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: C-shocking!! :d*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mia88* 

 
_oh just one question...did you use an eye base? If so , which one?_

 
yeah! sorry, i forgot to add that. bare canvas paint :]


----------



## GemmaAntonia (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: C-shocking!! :d*

Awww your voice is too cute! I love this look!!!


----------



## Luxurious (Jun 14, 2007)

looove it


----------



## Essjica (Jun 14, 2007)

So cool! I neeeed to go out and buy the new colors now.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 14, 2007)

I was hoping you would post a c-shock FOTD. I knew if anyone could do it justice, you would. 
Gorgeous.


----------



## entipy (Jun 14, 2007)

Wow!! Your eyes are amazing, and I *LOVE* the video!!! Do more! Please! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What brushes did you use?


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 14, 2007)

That looks way hot!


----------



## jsimpson (Jun 14, 2007)

I love the video...you are just too cute!!


----------



## bhaerynden (Jun 14, 2007)

Amazing !
This collection is gonna ruin me !


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Jun 14, 2007)

Amazing eyes and great tut!!!


----------



## M.A.C_Addiction (Jun 14, 2007)

*You are adorable! MU is AWESOME! *


----------



## Bybs (Jun 14, 2007)

These colours look awesome on you and your soooo adorable in the vid.


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Jun 14, 2007)

love it


----------



## chrisantiss (Jun 14, 2007)

very pretty. I love cats.


----------



## Robin (Jun 14, 2007)

LOVE LOVE LOVE your eyes!  Your pictures are making me want to go back for more C-Shock!  I only got Eyepopping.


----------



## Dana72 (Jun 14, 2007)

it´s amazing - love it!


----------



## breathless (Jun 14, 2007)

i neeeed chrome yellow! can i borrow yours so i can make the rainbow?? jk! 
i am going to b2m for chrome yellow. yess!
anywho. this is great! i've watched your video before i even started to read this =]]


----------



## applefrite (Jun 14, 2007)

Very beautiful !!!!


----------



## foxyqt (Jun 14, 2007)

that looks great~! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 & omg the lips are HOT!


----------



## MAC_fanatic (Jun 14, 2007)

Are you wearing lashes too? If not then wooooow, your lashes are super pretty =]!


----------



## Jaim (Jun 14, 2007)

Amazing! I'm so happy I'm getting these shadows too!


----------



## juicyaddict (Jun 14, 2007)

i've been waiting on your fotd on c-shock!  you really look good in bright colors! so pretty


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jun 14, 2007)

WONDERFUL!!! Youre such a cutie


----------



## c00ki312 (Jun 14, 2007)

the colours suit u so much...great blending!


----------



## Simi (Jun 14, 2007)

Very nice color and you are very pretty. I love the look......


----------



## somethingsinful (Jun 14, 2007)

I *LOVE LOVE LOVE *your  videos*!!!*


----------



## VioletB (Jun 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xsparkage* 

 
_\ and i LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVEEEEEEEEE out to shock. oh my god. i had no idea i would love it this much, but someone said its like pornstar pink, and it totally is. HOT HOT HOT HOT! get it, you will be maaaad like no other if you dont!!
\_

 


THANKS A LOT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I already had my C-Shock haul today and I didn't get out to shock OR vivacious and thanks to you I just ordered them from the website..  Thank you for making me spend my money!!!


----------



## verdge (Jun 15, 2007)

woooooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwww!!!!! it's  woooow!!!!


----------



## SELFstyled (Jun 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I was hoping you would post a c-shock FOTD. I knew if anyone could do it justice, you would. 
Gorgeous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I totally agree. Saw the colours & immediately knew you'd be a great candidate for the "looks". Submit them to MAC!


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Jun 15, 2007)

niiiice! love the colours. fabulous rainbow!


----------



## bytchkitten (Jun 15, 2007)

I've never tried the rainbow eyes thing but this is pretty inspiring!


----------



## Mien (Jun 15, 2007)

Wonerfull! I'm glad you like all of them, means I probably will too


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 15, 2007)

<3!! love this loads!!! cant wait for c-shock to come out in the UK


----------



## This Is Mine (Jun 15, 2007)

Wow! Out to shock looks freaking awesome on you and I love your eyes! I can't wait  till Monday when I can haul by butt over to the MAC freestanding store and give them my paycheck! LOL!


----------



## *Luna* (Jun 15, 2007)

I always loooove you in brights. Such a pretty girl and you carry color so nicely!


----------



## MAC is love (Jun 15, 2007)

omg i love this! the lips are AMAZING


----------



## Trashionista (Jun 15, 2007)

I'm LOVING C-Shock and you look awesome!


----------



## raquel13 (Jun 15, 2007)

Holy crap! I love love love it! You can totally pull off the rainbow eyes (not many can)


----------



## TIERAsta (Jun 15, 2007)

oh my goodness. * i am in love with this!!*


----------



## TIERAsta (Jun 15, 2007)

oh my goodness. * i am in LOVE with this!!*


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 16, 2007)

uknowiadoreyoukthxbye


----------



## yummy411 (Jun 20, 2007)

beautiful hon! you always have the nicest lip colors too!  i don't know how this fotd slipped past me.. but since you said you'd post one for me, i looked for this ... thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  we miss you!


----------



## FatalxDoll (Jun 20, 2007)

I love love love love love the video..
You did an amazing job!


----------



## TESSAISDANK (Jun 20, 2007)

I love the lips!


----------



## Eoraptor (Jun 21, 2007)

That's a great look on you.


----------



## clwkerric (Jun 21, 2007)

Looks very nice.


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Jun 21, 2007)

You rule! I love your rainbow eyes, they are flawless!


----------



## Danapotter (Jun 21, 2007)

xsparkage, great job, you persuaded me to go buy all the colors.

And I love your videos on Youtube!! Please do more!!


----------



## stephie06 (Jun 22, 2007)

i love love love love LOVE this fotd! i'm still getting all the colors together 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm really considering buying the l/s & l/g. i just don't know if it'll look good on my asian nc30-nc35 skin... but you look fab in it!


----------

